
Ask HN: Where are the blockchain jobs? - dmitryame
Blockchain is hot these days, but, finding a blockchain job is not easy. Whenever a position opens up, the typical requirement is that you supposed to have 2 years of BC experience. That&#x27;s a bit unrealistic. Would it make more sense if the companies were looking for developers who are willing to obtain new skills and would let them learn these new skills while working on a cool new project? Are there companies out there that have the blockchain projects in their pipelines, and are willing to hire enthusiastic people with 0 blockchain experience?
======
dzmitry_lahoda
Enterprises have proof of concepts done internally or evaluate suggestion from
outsources via internal requests. I think these endeavors use loyal internal
stuff without public visibility. Try search not jobs, but people with
blockchain in resume, what companies do they work for.

------
bdcravens
> Blockchain is hot these days

More for the media than real development.

> willing to hire enthusiastic people with 0 blockchain experience

Perhaps you should fill your Github with some fun blockchain projects?

------
slackingoff2017
They're mostly in sales departments. Hardly anyone has real uses for
blockchain outside crypto currency

